# Puppy having puppies?



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, everyone. My baby is 9 months old and came into heat for the first time at seven months. I am starting to worry that she may be pregnant. She is sleeping all the time, shedding her belly hair and her teats have become very prominent in the last week or so. She got out a few times during her heat cycle and I assume it could have happened then. I'm not sure what to do. My vet wants to wait three weeks before he checks her, and I just don't want to wait that long. I want to know if it is even safe for her to have pups at such a young age. Please help! Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She certainly could be pregnant. They are only pregnant for 9 weeks, so if your time line is accurate, she could be having puppies in the next week or so. Why on earth does your vet want to wait 3weeks? She could also be going through a false pregnancy.

Pregnancy can be determined by ultrasound or x-Ray, depending on where in the pregnancy they are. Given her age, I would want an X-Ray, to determine how many puppies and their sizes. This can help determine if a c-section will be necessary. A relaxin test is also helpful but will not give you any idea of how many puppies to expect or their size relative to your girls pelvis. she is roughly equivalent to a 13 or 14 year old girl right now.

Here is a bing list of repro vets in Illinois

reproductive vet illinois

It can be hard on her but any pregnancy has it's dangers, which is why you need to get an experienced vet on board ASAP. 

Good luck and hopefully she is having a false pregnancy.

And it must be said, getting out once while in heat, not good, since you should be extra vigilant during this time but getting out multiple times? Inexcusable. Please spay her as soon as it is safe to do so.


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

I understand the importance of keeping her close while she is in heat. Unfortunately, I made an error in judgment by leaving town with my husband for four days to celebrate our anniversary and leaving her with my sister. She said she "got out a few times". Guess she didn't understand the threat of pregnancy was so real! Not sure how she "got out" anyway, I usually have to open the door for her. In any event, judgment aside, I very much appreciate your response. I think I will call my vet again in the morning and demand she be seen now. I don't understand why he wants to wait anyway, other than he wants to be sure she is far enough along to be able to tell. She went into heat Jan 5, and we left town Jan 16-19, so she would be at least halfway through if she is, in fact, pregnant. We had an appointment March 5 to have her spayed. I sure hope it is just a false pregnancy. I cannot imagine her going through whelping at such a young age. I'm terrified for her!


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

Also, do you think I should take her to a different vet? I have been using my vet for 20 years, and they have been wonderful. However, I have never bred a dog and am wondering if they are not experienced in that respect. He said he needed to wait three weeks to feel for embryos and 45 days for an X-ray. Does that sound right? Either way, I don't think they understood that all this happened in January. So maybe I should just call back and stress this point. Idk..


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you live near your girl's breeder? If you haven't already reached out to he/she, recommend doing so as this may be another resource & if nothing else can refer you to docs he/she uses. Hopefully this is just a false pregnancy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The best time to palpate is usually around 28-30 days of pregnancy. It doesn't sound like he understands it happened back in January. I would call again and explain the timing.

She would have been at the end of the typically fertile portion of her cycle when she got out, again assuming what you noted is the correct timing. Counting from January 18, her due date could be around 3/21, give or take.

Definitely call him back.

And I don't think I would ever let your sister watch her again. Aside from possible pregnancy, she could have been stolen or hit by a car.


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

Sheets...I did reach out to her breeder. Unfortunately, she wasn't very helpful. She told me she can't be pregnant this early.
Linda...thanks again. I will call first thing in the morning. Won't be having my sister babysit again, very disappointed at her carelessness and failure to heed my warning on Mady running loose! Her response to my inquiry was "sorry if your dog got pregnant because of me". Ummmm....thanks? &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, sometimes sisters can be the worst  And yeah, if she was in heat, she can definitely be pregnant!

Call your vet and keep us updated!

Fingers crossed for a false pregnancy!


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

I will. Thanks again! It is really nice to have some insight from someone that knows what they are doing. A little comfort during the storm. I'll post more in a day or two when we get Mady seen. &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

I spoke with my vet this morning. Got her in for an X-ray Wednesday morning. I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks!


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you it's a false pregnancy.


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

Just got home from the vet. They confirmed my pups pregnancy. We are not doing the Xray until March 18. They estimated a due date of March 20-23. Apparently they want to Xray closer to the due date to ensure she is far enough along and that they can get a fairly accurate estimate of the number in her litter. I got a kiddie pool (as recommended by my vet) for her to whelp in. Also got suction bulb, surgical scissors, floss, hemostats, and other necessities. Other than that, I am COMPLETELY unprepared and terrified. Any advice anyone who has whelped a litter can give is appreciated!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I know nothing about this and know you said your breeder wasn't originally helpful (she didn't believe it was possible!). Is he/she someone that you can reach out to again?? It seems that some "hands on" support might be especially important given your own inexperience and the young age of the mother. I think there is a lot to think through - i.e. what to do with the puppies, whether you're prepared to see them (and mom) through 8 weeks of development, etc, etc, etc. I don't know if Golden Retriever rescue groups ever help in these scenarios….. I know i am asking questions rather than providing answers and hope that those with lots more expertise will jump in with guidance and ideas.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Perhaps your local Golden Retriever club could put you in touch with a breeder(s) in your area who could help you through this process or as suggested previously consult a vet who specializes in reproduction. Wishing that everything will be alright for your girl and her pups.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Also, could you reach out to your local GR Club to see if there are any breeders in the area that might be able to coach you? As mentioned above, rescues may be a good source as well provided they have experience whelping pups. Sorry for the news.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Try reaching out to As Good as Gold here in Illinois. They are a great organization and might be able to provide you with some information (and possibly help you find homes for your pups once they are able to be weaned). I got my rescue from them and they are a wonderful group to work with.

As Good As Gold


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Uh oh! :uhoh: sorry to hear this news! Hey, look on the bright side! Soon, you'll have a bunch of cute pups! Post pics of the pups soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LisaAsb said:


> Just got home from the vet. They confirmed my pups pregnancy. We are not doing the Xray until March 18. They estimated a due date of March 20-23. Apparently they want to Xray closer to the due date to ensure she is far enough along and that they can get a fairly accurate estimate of the number in her litter. I got a kiddie pool (as recommended by my vet) for her to whelp in. Also got suction bulb, surgical scissors, floss, hemostats, and other necessities. Other than that, I am COMPLETELY unprepared and terrified. Any advice anyone who has whelped a litter can give is appreciated!


Sorry to hear this news.

I see you're located in the IL, are you anywhere near the Champaign/Urbana area? The U of I Vet School is there, they may be able to help you or answer questions.

Wishing all the best for you, your girl and this litter.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry you are having to deal with this! Hopefully some other members on the board familiar with litters will supportive. I hope that your vet will be of good assistance.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LisaAsb said:


> Also, do you think I should take her to a different vet? I have been using my vet for 20 years, and they have been wonderful. However, I have never bred a dog and am wondering if they are not experienced in that respect. He said he needed to wait three weeks to feel for embryos and 45 days for an X-ray. Does that sound right? Either way, I don't think they understood that all this happened in January. So maybe I should just call back and stress this point. Idk..


If she's pregnant, she would be way farther along than your vet thinks she is. I recommend a special reproduction vet.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm attaching a link to the contact list for the GR club of Illinois.
I would reach out to these guys and see if they can help you find someone to help you whelp the litter. I think everything goes easier when you have someone that knows what they are doing.
Golden Retriever Club of Illinois : GRCI Contacts


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LisaAsb said:


> Just got home from the vet. They confirmed my pups pregnancy. We are not doing the Xray until March 18. They estimated a due date of March 20-23. Apparently they want to Xray closer to the due date to ensure she is far enough along and that they can get a fairly accurate estimate of the number in her litter. I got a kiddie pool (as recommended by my vet) for her to whelp in. Also got suction bulb, surgical scissors, floss, hemostats, and other necessities. Other than that, I am COMPLETELY unprepared and terrified. Any advice anyone who has whelped a litter can give is appreciated!


I'm so sorry! Hang in there! We're here by your side whenever you need us! I pray that some rescue or Golden breeder will graciously help you.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a feeling your sister should be helping you out...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Chritty said:


> I have a feeling your sister should be helping you out...


LOL-maybe she can be the one who sleeps with the puppies for the first couple of weeks! Or changes their papers when they are older


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for the unplanned pregnancy... I totally feel your pain, especially with a doggy mom only 9 months old! I am so curious what breed the father is. It will be a waiting/guessing game for sure. I wish you the best of luck.. keep us updated on your journey!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can actually feel a small degree of terror on your behalf. Everything can go very well and be joyful, but also it can go wrong and you must have an emergency plan B ready to put into action- know the location of your closest dog ER or make sure your vet will be on call for you, and put some money aside in case a C section is needed.

A few more things you need: Thermometer to watch vigilantly for your girl's temp to drop, some Nutrical puppy to dab on a pup's tongue who needs energy to nurse, a scale to weight the puppies to make sure they are gaining weight, some fabric paint nontoxic to mark the pups so you can keep track of who is who. . . You need to up your dog's food to stop the demands of the pups from leaching nutrients for her own growth. She should be now eating a very high quality puppy food herself and while she is nursing. 

Myra Savant Harris has some reading you can do and lists of supplies. From my own experience, you need to buy Tums or Calsorb for after the pups are born, and really guard against anxiety in your mama dog. A pool might be fine at first, but you need pig rails to keep the pups from being accidently squished by an inexperienced mother when you are not watching
Home

There is a service called Whelpwise to call. Veterinary Perinatal Specialties Inc - whelping supplies - home of the Whelp Wise Service - whelping . Some people on this forum use it and like it- I have no personal experience with it.

You are very lucky Tahnee is giving input as she is the voice of experience and reason, and knows what she is about. LibertyMe in this forum is a very good "midwoof", and is one to ask as well.

There are also some very good neonatal lists on Facebook of all places with people very -nterested and expert in whelping.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is an excellent group on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineFertilityReproductionNeonateIssues/

Myra Savant Harris is one of the group admins.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You are so lucky - all the big guns are chiming in to help. I love how quickly it changes from "recrimination" (you are an idiot!) to "all hands on deck" and 100% support! Love this forum!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry this is happening to you and your poor girl. I agree with Jill first thing is get more nutrition into your girl. Feed her more frequently now and when she is nursing pups. You have some supplies but also stock up on towels that you dont mind getting dirty, paper towels, wet wipes, I used a heating pad (one made to be safe in the whelping box), know where the nearest emergency or after-hours vet is in case of emergency, take her temp twice daily starting next week..as the due date gets closer three times a day. 

Here is a link for a good page for information.. Dog Breeding and Canine Reproduction by Debbie Jensen. Dog Breeding and Whelping guide for dog breeders.

I personally am not a fan of kiddie pools..I prefer boxes with pig rails. Mine was a wooden box, with viny flooring and pvc pipes for the pig rail. I then used whelping pads along with fleece in the box after delivery. During delivery I put pee pads under momma for each puppy..that way I could help clean pup off with it and just throw it away afterwards. It helps keep the box a little drier. Most important thing is not to have cold puppies. 

I will also find my thread for my litters..will show you what happened leading up to delivery time. Most important thing is once active labor starts, as in pushing with visible contractions, puppies should come within the hour or so. If no pup appears within 2 hours (including between puppies) best bet is to take her to a vet. Sooner if she appears in distress. 

If you need anything else or have more specific questions feel free to ask here or PM me if you are able to (you have to have 15 posts).


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is my last litter..
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/314234-chance-x-lilly-sooner-than-i-thought.html

Here is the one from last year..
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/245417-tag-x-lilly-puppies-here.html


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow...I cannot thank everyone enough for all these posts. My mom is going to come over and help me. She is a nurse, and she has horses, dogs, and a lot of other animals. She has experience with this, so I am feeling a bit more at ease with everything. I will keep you all updated and will definitely post pics once the pups are here. I just hope her instincts kick in and she knows what to do. Just have to wait and see I guess. &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree, Harleysmum! I know this is my fault and I should never have left my baby when she was in heat (or at all, really-thought I could trust my sister). I should have just cancelled our trip, but I didn't and now we have to deal with the consequences. I already feel awful about it, and I greatly appreciate that everyone is here supporting me in spite of my poor decision! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been thinking of you, and wishing you the best outcome with a tough situation!


----------



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

LisaAsb said:


> I agree, Harleysmum! I know this is my fault and I should never have left my baby when she was in heat (or at all, really-thought I could trust my sister). I should have just cancelled our trip, but I didn't and now we have to deal with the consequences. I already feel awful about it, and I greatly appreciate that everyone is here supporting me in spite of my poor decision! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


I didn't read all the responses, but are you seeking homes for the puppies now? It might help to line up interested families now so that when the puppies are ready at 8 weeks old, then can go to waiting homes instead of you having to stress out what to do with them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any updates on this girl? I have been thinking about this and hoping it all turns out well.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope this turns out well.. Please keep us updated about Mady and her pups. Please post some pictures too.

And yes, you should start looking for potential homes for the pups. Wish you and the momma all the very best


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how everything is going....Wishing you all the best.....


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hoping everything is going well. Please do keep us posted on how things go. Can't wait to see what the pups look like!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Any news? Thinking of you.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Well wishes sent your way with your girl. Having been a tech I have seen my fair share of puppies having puppies and the usual concern the vet has, outside of dystocia in smaller breeds, is that maternal instinct may not be fully developed in a younger dogs therefore they run a higher chance of neglecting the litter. This isn't always the case though and I'm sure with proper supervision and TCL your girl should do fine.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I think your sister could benefit from being an active participant in helping you at whelping time. At the very least, this is a great educational opportunity. Good luck!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Still checking in on you dear*

I am thinking of you wondering how things are going with Mandy and her pups. Please get back to us soon. I would love to see progress updates.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see if the pups have been born, and how is Mom??


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Shouldn't those pups have been born by now? Wish the OP would give us an update.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

*anxious nail biting over here* How are things?? I wish someone had her number/email so we could be sure momma pup and baby pups are all okay...!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'm very new here, but this thread grabbed me. I hope she comes back to update everyone on how things went.


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, all. Sorry for not posting an update sooner. Mady lost her pups. According to our vet, this is pretty common in a situation where such a young female becomes pregnant. Although it was very sad, we were relieved that she didn't have to go through the whelping process since her clearly body wasn't ready. I thank you all so much for your concern. Mady is doing great and back to running and jumping like a normal 10 month old pup again!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear, but it definitely sounds like it was for the better!
Glad to hear she is back to her old self!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

*hugs* to you and Mady


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear the pups were lost, but I'm glad Mady is okay and back to her old, or rather, young, self!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know! Probably a better outcome for all concerned.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I appreciate the update- have been wondering. I am glad she is okay.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I'm sorry for what she (and you) went through.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So glad that all has turned out for the best. And you have made new friends here. We will never forget Mady.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Glad to hear that she's back to being a puppy


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the pups, but am glad that Mandy is back to her happy self.


----------



## LisaAsb (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you so much, everyone! I cannot express how much I appreciate having all this support!! ?


----------

